# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  مشکل هنگام اضافه کردن رکورد به لیست شیرپوینت

## mohsenashkboos

با سلام
دوستان موقعی که میخوام به لیست شیرپوینتی موردی اضافه کنم کلاً نوار بالا که دکه Save و Attach توشه غیر فعال(خاکستری رنگ) شده؟؟!! یک خطایی با پیغام زیر هم در Debugger ظاهر میشه :
_object doesnt support or method 'attachevent'_

----------


## mohsenashkboos

> با سلام
> دوستان موقعی که میخوام به لیست شیرپوینتی موردی اضافه کنم کلاً نوار بالا که دکه Save و Attach توشه غیر فعال(خاکستری رنگ) شده؟؟!! یک خطایی با پیغام زیر هم در Debugger ظاهر میشه :
> _object doesnt support or method 'attachevent'_



حلش کردم مشکل از آپدیت IE هست با کروم درست کار میکنه.

----------

